# Just Bought 25' Rss



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all,

The wife and I just purchased our first ever TT. I am towing it with a 2002 Tundra V8, and it pulls no problem (from the dealer to our home).
My question is, I am now in the market for new tires for the TV and have been hearing talk of making sure the tires are LT rated for towing.

Does anyone have any advice regarding grades of tires for towing?
Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First off welcome to the forum and as always Happy camping and Post often.

As for the tires on the TV, LT type are best for towing, they will make the ride a little harsher but not too bad. As for brands well I am a sale type guy and not really a brand specific guy. The only thing I look for is the tread pattern and ask about road noise. I want a quite tire as I do not really plan on going off road.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Same thing....go for an LT tire, possibly E range even. Stiffer sidewalls help to eliminate sway.

Seems like most brands make several different "off brands" anyway, so pick one that suits you and your wallet.

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, aceguy. So glad to have you. Enjoy the site. I know you'll enjoy the Outback!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ace, I have about 60 to 70k more before I will have to deal with it, but thanks for bringing the topic up, it is good to know for the future. Welcome to the club as well!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ace, that is an awesome TT by the way, the 25RSS is a great layout. I would have gone even bigger at the time if I would have known I was buying a truck as well 3 weeks later...


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site and as far as the tires go, stick w/ load range E for towing and hauling and definitely stay with a tire size that is recommended by your manufacturer. I would suggest doing your own research online before going into a tire store. You may find that you will know more about tires than the person waiting on you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers.com







aceguy
Congrats on your new TT









As for tires, stick with the mfg suggested tire size. I would call your dealer and ask what they recommend as well as a few tire stores. Hopefully their suggestions match.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't offer too much info on tires, but I can give you a big ole' fancy...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome aceguy and congrats on the 25RSS
I would have to agree with Andy& Steve with the stiffer side wall tires 
And also the same size as the ones on it already.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

aceguy,

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new TT.

As far as tires go, I'd get at least four!









Mark


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

aceguy,

Welcome and congrats. You will love the 25RSS. I know, we love ours. Many good family outtings and memories after on 1 season so far. Maybe I'll have to move south.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy that new outback!!!

I have dunlops on our truck now, will probably switch to coopers next time around.

Tirerack.com has a lot of good info and reviews on tires.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Will an LT rated tire actually have "LT" somewhere on the tire or as part of the tire-size info? If not how do you know? Does Load Range E equate to an LT tire? My current tires have raised white letters that include H/T would the LT be noted like that?

I know you folks will have the answer.

Thanks!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I would be very careful about putting load range E tires on that Tundra. Your rims may not be able to handle the pressure of 80psi that a load range E tire can take. Plus the ride will be quite stiff. Your axles wouldn't be able to handle anywhere near the weight the tire could handle so whatâ€™s the point.

I replaced our P rated tires on our 1500 Suburban with LT load range C tires and saw a difference in stability and you can air them up to 50 psi.

Do what you want but I think load range E tires on a Â½ ton is not necessary but I would stick with LT rated tires in the C possibly D range.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Will an LT rated tire actually have "LT" somewhere on the tire or as part of the tire-size info? If not how do you know? Does Load Range E equate to an LT tire? My current tires have raised white letters that include H/T would the LT be noted like that?


There will be an LT before the size printed on the sidewall, something like LT245/75/R16 the C,D and E are the load rating, E being the highest.

I've got E's on our yukon and keep the pressure at about 60psi. Along the lines of what jgerni said, I don't want to run 80psi on 1/2 ton truck rims.



> Your axles wouldn't be able to handle anywhere near the weight the tire could handle so whatâ€™s the point.


I put them on for the stiffer sidewalls. With the squishy suspension and short wheelbase of our yukon I wanted the stiffness of the E's.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kenstand said:


> Will an LT rated tire actually have "LT" somewhere on the tire or as part of the tire-size info? If not how do you know? Does Load Range E equate to an LT tire? My current tires have raised white letters that include H/T would the LT be noted like that?
> 
> I know you folks will have the answer.
> 
> ...


P is for passenger
LT is for light truck
ST is for special trailer

load range C, D, E are for the max pressure the tire is designed for which relates to the load carrying capacity of the tire.

A typical tire description will be P235/75R15 so the only letter or number you are asking about that you will see is the P or LT which in the beginning of the tire description.

I will look for the load range chart that help tell you what load range tire you have by the pressure rating on the tire. Some tire will be marked with the load range and some will not but you can always go by the MAX pressure rating on the tire.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, ACEGUY!* action action action 
Glad to have you aboard!

As far as tires are concerned, I am going to buck the concensus here, and suggest that 'D' rated tires are plenty strong enough for your needs. 'E' rated tires will certainly get the job done, but at the cost of a very harsh ride. 'D's on the other hand are also more than capable for the load you can/will be carrying.

As far as sidewall flex is concerned, any LT tire ('D' or 'E') will be much stiffer than a 'P' tire. That said, I have the stock 'P' tires on my Titan, tow a 28RS-DS, and have NEVER experienced any sway from the tires.

Believe me, I agonized over this same question when I bought the Titan. Everything told me I should change to an LT tire. I simply could not see tossing a brand new set of tires. So, I decided to wait, and what do you know, the 'P's have been fine. When replacement time comes, I will switch to 'D' rated LT's, but for the time being I am very content with what I have.

Trade up to an F-350 and a fiver however, and it will be a whole different ball game!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome ace~


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard the site aceguy. I have to agree with Doug. I am running "P" tires now and they are doing just fine. Like Doug, when replacement time comes then upgrade.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action

Take a look at Tirerack.com for the best tire ratings. We went with the top rated 
Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo.









All Season/All Terrain: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresult...y.jsp?type=ORAT

They come in load range E, you can call them to make sure you are ordering the right ones.

Good Luck!


----------

